# tort helps out a flipped buddy.....



## johnandjade (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Jabuticaba (Dec 14, 2014)

So cool!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow - just so great to watch!


----------



## kmartin (Dec 14, 2014)

Am I the only one who wonders how 'buddy' got flipped in the first place?
Leopard tortoise do not flip easily.


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't view the vid, but we have seen a few on here in the past. It's not a friendly helping hand as you think. It is tortoise aggression.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 14, 2014)

kmartin said:


> Am I the only one who wonders how 'buddy' got flipped in the first place?
> Leopard tortoise do not flip easily.



Yeah, i wondered as well. Is that a pair there, and the male fell off while attempting to mount?


Regardless, a nice ram/head butt/push did help out in the end.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2014)

No, he was tipped over on purpose by the other tortoise. This was a fight.


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2014)

I can't see the video either, but we have reviewed this one many times here. Classic tortoise aggression and so many people don't seem to be able to recognize it. Once he flips the tortoise back to its feet (an act of aggression in itself), he then chases it it right out of its territory trying to bite or mount it as it runs away.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 14, 2014)

every days a school day! i thought it was perhaps trying to mount as was right on his 'buddys' heels when righted. I copied and pasted link using the app on iphone, might be why wont play? must admint i let a big 'awwww' when i watched it lol


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 14, 2014)

its not a buddy thing its a aggression thing notice how he chases the other after he flipped it back over


----------



## dmmj (Dec 14, 2014)

I guess it is kind of scary someone is promoting this as friend behavior, friends like that I don't need.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 14, 2014)

The title should read:

Tort flips and chases away competitor

Don't worry...you aren't the first and certainly won't be the last to view this as helping a buddy. Most people think that...it's why this video has gone viral.
Good news is you are now 1 more person who can accurately identify the behavior. Maybe someday a tort flipping another will be as common knowledge as a dog growl.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 14, 2014)

maby an admin could edit?


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 15, 2014)

its easy to see how people could think it was helping its friend. but kinda makes me wonder tho how many people have multiple torts that believe they are friends playing or helping each other when in fact their fighting/bullying each other.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes i agree. The more I thought about this video the more I see how this was mere aggression and bullying vice "_*lending a helping hand."*_


----------



## Smile (Dec 15, 2014)

Thought this was awesome and worth the share.


----------



## wellington (Dec 15, 2014)

It's a nice way to think of it, but it's not really a nice gesture the sully is doing for the other.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 15, 2014)

What do you mean not nice? ? He saved his life! HahA


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder how the tortoise got like that in the first place? hmmmmmm.


----------



## Tom (Dec 15, 2014)

That is one male ramming another. Not "helping" it. That's most likely how he got on his back in the first place. Then the rammer chases the loser out of his territory. This is tortoise aggression. Not heartwarming altruism.

Again with this...


----------



## omgdoubletacos (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm somewhat new to torts and i can tell that it's ramming.... Also noticed that the flipped one seemed a little lame on the rear left leg (if looking from the back)


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

This clip made the* Today Show* this morning as well.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> This clip made the* Today Show* this morning as well.


What was their statement to go along with the video? Did they spread the "awe, buddies" stand point?


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 16, 2014)

that vid has been on tortoise protection fb page all day. clearly aggression you actually see it bite the leg of the other then chase it away.


----------



## JohnnyB65 (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted already, but I just now saw it so I apologize in advance if its old news.


----------



## jeffjeff (Dec 16, 2014)

there's another thread of this vid. its not helping its friend at all. its 2 torts fighting and most likely how it ended up flipped to start off with. u can see the dominant 1 bite at the other before flipping it and chasing it away.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan (Dec 16, 2014)

I liked the video. Aggression or not, it was really cool to see the other sully right the upturned tort. It does look like there is a territory dispute, but if people viewing the clip on tv etc only see it as a cute tort helping another one, I don't really mind. I'd rather inexperienced people thought: "what nice torts" rather than "they're just dumb rocks, I don't care if my tire rolls over it."


----------



## Tank'sMom (Dec 16, 2014)

At least he rolled him over and got him out of there. He could have just left him like that. .... I saw this on Facebook earlier and it was put up as "tortoise buddies".


----------



## dmmj (Dec 16, 2014)

The tortoise, more than likely flipped him in the first place, and people are happy the tortoise flips him back? I don't need friends who push me off of a cliff, then offer to pull me back up, same thing, I will pass on friends like that.


----------



## Rick's Sullivan (Dec 16, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I don't need friends who push me off of a cliff, then offer to pull me back up, same thing, I will pass on friends like that.


great words, dmmj


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> What was their statement to go along with the video? Did they spread the "awe, buddies" stand point?



Yes, as a matter of fact. Just as one would expect. Lots of aaghs and smiles.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 16, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Yes, as a matter of fact. Just as one would expect. Lots of aaghs and smiles.


I figured.. geez

Thanks for answering me 

My problem with these videos...People copy what they see. Good and bad. 
Example: I copied @Tom 's humid method because I liked his results produced by that method. 
People copy what a text book says because it seems smart.
People will copy a "cute" viral video of flipping tortoises especially because they think it's a good thing. ..such a bummer for those torts. 

You know, I still know of people who don't offer water because they get their water from their lettuce..this "helping viewpoint" falls into that same category of ignorance IMO.


----------



## the_newzie (Dec 16, 2014)

Hopefully the video shows up (first time trying to embed a video).

Just thought this was cool given all the discussions on the threads I've seen related to tortoises bulling one another and also to the latest threads on whether tortoises make connections (with humans or other torts). This guy/girl seems to be the anti-bully making friends left and right! LOL. The exception that proves the rule perhaps?

*EDIT* LOL should have known this was already a thread! Thanks to whoever merged!


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 17, 2014)

i made the mistake of 'buddy' behaviour when i posted this thread, but was corrected soon enough. thats why i joined you guys in the first place, to educate my self on caring for our tortoise. 

the media should have reaserched this, thats there responsibility.i guess in a roundabout way its been positive... at least there are mone people aware its aggressive behaviour and can only lead to improved care of torts?


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2014)

Media, research? ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, good one! Don't mistake us trying to correct the wrong info, as being mean. It is a nice thought " ahhh buddies" it is just not true.


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 17, 2014)

not at all! as i say im here to learn, and appreciate any advice and constructive criticism. knowledge is power mahhhahh haahh!! (evil laugh)


----------



## johnandjade (Dec 17, 2014)

it looks like the tort has a kind of bevel in the middle of its shell?


----------



## KingInCulver (Dec 17, 2014)

I love this news story and video, especially the cheers of the children at the end.

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/tortoise-comes-to-aid-of-overturned-tortoise/


----------



## dmmj (Dec 17, 2014)

I love fiction. ( sorry for the snark)


----------



## Pond_Lilly (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you guys seen it? 
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...ses-video-zoo-helping-animals-science-mating/


----------

